
NSA seeks to build quantum computer that could crack most types of encryption - mitchelllc
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-seeks-to-build-quantum-computer-that-could-crack-most-types-of-encryption/2014/01/02/8fff297e-7195-11e3-8def-a33011492df2_story.html
======
mitchelllc
This is a bad news for our privacy. But as each coin has two sides, it may be
a good news for the development of quantum computer.

